# Color Separation Biz



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Been in the color separation industry for large run rotary screen printers for 15 years. Due to over seas competition, the company I worked for closed it's doors. I have been thinking about doing separation work on the side for h/t and tshirts. Do you guys think there is a need for that? Or do most people do it themselves. Thanks in advance.

(wasnt sure what topic this went under, I guess this one is the closest)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do heat transfers require color separation work?

I'm sure there's a market for quality color separation work...the real questions may be how big is the market, and do you have the resources to tap into that market significantly.


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

There could be a huge market...but nowadays, so many people/companies don't even bother with a raster image, that would need seps done...and go right to vector.

You might have a nice little business if people get sick of that vector look.

- I have sepped for transfers, with premade 10-12 color plastisol transfers.


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't think your average shirt artist/designer/company has much knowledge of spot color sepping, a piece of rasterized artwork,....it's a pretty big learning curve....more of an art....especially to get it to look right.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd pay for spot color seps, but it would have to be cheaper than having a screen printer do it. That would be the primary selling point to get customers to come to YOU and not just another screen printer, in my opinion any way.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to answer guys. They were all very helpful.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

I usually do it myself, but I also get frustrated and it takes allot more time than it probably would for someone who had more experience. I've gotten good results, but I've often wished there were someone I could go to and have them do it for me. I bet allot of people are in a similar situation, so I think it's probably worthwhile - you just need to figure out how to let them know you're available and price the service so that shops can make their margins.


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I think there is a market for color separations especially with new screen printers coming into the scene. It also makes good business since it puts the monkey on the color separator then the business owner. I know I would use a service even though I do my separations. 

You could also market that vectorize designs as well. I know there is a market for that as well. Simply put know your target audience and then market to them by either sending them
(screen printers) or going by their shop and offering your service.

Also depends on price as well.

A spin on it would be to offer online training tutorials or cd tutorials on how to do separations. You may think your cutting yourself in the throat by doing this but sooner or later these people looking for this information will find it from someone else. Might as well be you right? 

So here are three things to capitalize on this.

Services
1) Color separation services

2) Vectorization serices such as redrawing a bmp image to a scalable image.
You can easily target high schools and explain how this will help them when they seek
a screen printer or a heat press operator to make their shirts ect.

3) Teaching tutorials

4) Offer your own clip art.


Good Luck. P. S Shoot me an email I may need your services.


----------

